
Zopa P2P Lending Coming to the USA - far33d
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/readwriteweb/~3/103010349/p2p_lender_zopa_funding.php
======
far33d
I love the idea of social lending, and think that it can be expanded to
replace a lot of the less "short tail" sources of funding for a lot of
businesses (record labels for advances, executive producers/studios for film,
VCs for companies, etc). There are issues, but there's a big future in this
market.

------
pixcavator
I love the name.

